# Countback:  How does it work



## PhilTheFragger (May 14, 2010)

I only ask because in our regular 3 ball with Imurg, CVG and myself, Imurg & me tied with 33 points each.

Imurg then says that he won on countback as he had a better back 9 than me.

But on the last hole I got down in 6  (2 shots, net 4) for 2 points, whilst Imurg lost his ball off the drive and had a big fat blob.

So as I won the last hole surely I beat him

Or is there something I am missing?

Fragger


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2010)

On countback it is worked out on the whole of the back 9 so you could have scored 4 points on the last hole but if you had only scored 16 in total and your opponent had scored 17 you lose. Sad I know but it's supposed to reward the golfer who has had the better homeward stretch.
If both players are tied on the back 9 as well it will then be decided on the best back 6. If still a tie, the best back 3.
Does it make sense??


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Smiffy

Thought I had him by the balls

maybe next time

Fragger


----------



## brendy (May 14, 2010)

If you had scored 34 you would have


----------



## Fyldewhite (May 14, 2010)

On countback it is worked out on the whole of the back 9 so you could have scored 4 points on the last hole but if you had only scored 16 in total and your opponent had scored 17 you lose. Sad I know but it's supposed to reward the golfer who has had the better homeward stretch.
If both players are tied on the back 9 as well it will then be decided on the best back 6. If still a tie, the best back 3.
Does it make sense??


Click to expand...

Furthermore, if the back 9's are identical it goes on front 6, front 3, 1st, then God knows..... a tie I suppose. Saw one go to the front 3 a few weeks ago in a medal but that was really exceptional, never seen one go to the front 9 before.


----------



## Ethan (May 14, 2010)

If it a tie through each of those, it is a toss of the coin. The countback method is arbitrary, but essentially random.


----------



## doublebogey7 (May 14, 2010)

There is no set rule for deciding the result when two or more players tie,  it is down to your clubs competetion rules.  At ours, ties are decided as described above though in matches with mates we would accept a draw.


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2010)

Its nice when countback goes in your favour for a change!

The lost ball on 18 was a real Osama! We knew almost certainly that it had gone in this small patch of rough about 20 yards x 10 but could we find the little bleeder? COuld we 'eck!

Still - a win's a win!!


Notice you didn't mention your 2 monster drives of 43 and 16 yards respectively today....................


----------



## Parmo (May 15, 2010)

If it a tie through each of those, it is a toss of the coin. The countback method is arbitrary, but essentially random.
		
Click to expand...

How the hell is it random, the person who played better on the back nine wins




			Notice you didn't mention your 2 monster drives of 43 and 16 yards respectively today....................
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 15, 2010)

Notice you didn't mention your 2 monster drives of 43 and 16 yards respectively today....................
		
Click to expand...

So Imurg had to rely on countback to beat a bloke who had a bag day with his driver. Shame on you 


It will be interesting to see what happens when it all comes together

Fragger


----------



## Imurg (May 15, 2010)

Notice you didn't mention your 2 monster drives of 43 and 16 yards respectively today....................
		
Click to expand...

So Imurg had to rely on countback to beat a bloke who had a bag day with his driver. Shame on you 


It will be interesting to see what happens when it all comes together

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

So my driving was working was it?

Take it like a Man - you steaming great Ping Whore!


----------



## Ethan (May 15, 2010)

If it a tie through each of those, it is a toss of the coin. The countback method is arbitrary, but essentially random.
		
Click to expand...

How the hell is it random, the person who played better on the back nine wins
		
Click to expand...



It is random in a statistical sense, defined as: Governed by or involving equal chances for each of the actual or hypothetical members of a population.

The decision is essentially based on chance by being based on one characteristic, not necessarily an important one, to split the tie.


----------



## sev112 (May 15, 2010)

Countback is a terrible way of deciding who wins a competition ; i suggest that if it is a full handicap competition, then the player with the lower handicap wins; that way the person who actually played the better golf once handicaps have been used is the winner.  Which seems at least a sensible way of deciding who wins a sporting competition .  

Cue whole rake of vitriol from the high hanidcappers (who win far too many competitions anyway..........)


----------



## Fyldewhite (May 15, 2010)

Countback is a terrible way of deciding who wins a competition ; i suggest that if it is a full handicap competition, then the player with the lower handicap wins; that way the person who actually played the better golf once handicaps have been used is the winner.  Which seems at least a sensible way of deciding who wins a sporting competition .  

Cue whole rake of vitriol from the high hanidcappers (who win far too many competitions anyway..........)
		
Click to expand...

I'd go for that     Still have the situation where players are off the same h'cap. At our course the back 9 is a fair bit easier and with half handicap it really favours the high handicappers who tend to lose more than half their shots on the front 9. Bottom line is that you have to decide some way and this is as good as any.


----------



## Ethan (May 15, 2010)

Actually, an easier way, and fairer way, is to apply exact handicap rather than playing handicap.


----------



## SammmeBee (May 15, 2010)

Cue whole rake of vitriol from the high hanidcappers (who win far too many competitions anyway..........)
		
Click to expand...

As I high handicapper of off 5 I have to disagree.....low handicappers always have the advantage over high handicappers in medal, and pretty much in match play - Stableford is a whole different kettle of fish though.....


----------



## JustOne (May 16, 2010)

I hate countback and think it should only be done from the last hole played... and backwards from there. He who finishes strongest should win in my opinion... isn't that what happens in playoff holes?


----------



## tonto768 (May 21, 2010)

The SGU use best back 9 then 6 then3 then 1 then sudden death on each hole from the 1st


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2010)

I hate countback
		
Click to expand...

Just as well you're never involved in any then


----------



## jammydodger (May 21, 2010)

I always come off worst in countback scenarios for some reason. Lost again this weekend in the medal. Had a nett 69 for a 0.3 cut but came 2nd on cb to a 16 h/c who for some reason was in div1. I guess our div 1 must go from 18 and below...load of old cobblers afaic


----------



## Parmo (May 21, 2010)

Try harder on the back nine might be the answer?


----------



## jammydodger (May 22, 2010)

Try harder on the back nine might be the answer?
		
Click to expand...

That must be it then , i'm giving up on the back 9. Darn it if only i'd realised it was my lack of trying that has cost me all these years. Must try harder , must try harder , not usually something that anyone would accuse me of


----------

